# Is there a Sibelius plugin /shortcut for…?



## fixxer49 (Jul 9, 2019)

Is there a magical Sibelius plugin or shortcut that will transform repeated 16th-notes/semiquavers (in groups of two) into 8th-notes/quavers with measured tremolo markings?

I’ve been doing the following steps:

1. manually deleting every other note

2. renotating

3. adding the semiquaver trem markings.


Hoping (praying) that there’s a quicker way to do this that doesn’t involve step 1.


----------



## bryla (Jul 9, 2019)

Selecting a group of 16th's and pressing the 8th-note key on the keypad will make 2 16th's into 1 8th. Then you can assign the slash to a shortcut. I have it set up so that after selecting bars with 16th's I can perform this with two keystrokes.


----------



## fixxer49 (Jul 9, 2019)

bryla said:


> Selecting a group of 16th's and pressing the 8th-note key on the keypad will make 2 16th's into 1 8th. Then you can assign the slash to a shortcut. I have it set up so that after selecting bars with 16th's I can perform this with two keystrokes.


thank you! (Embarrassed that it's this simple.)


----------



## bryla (Jul 9, 2019)

Better find out now than later!

I've spent many days combined on tasks that I later figured out how to do with macros or shortcuts.

An advice I heard from a colleague was: Whenever you reach for your mouse a couple of times in a row for the same task - assign a shortcut. Those 5 seconds it takes to do it will end up being several minutes every hour and ultimately an hour every day you could have performed faster.


----------

